# Canadian Forces Stand Down Pay Question (reserves)



## cirix101 (17 Jan 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering how the pay works for reserves during stand down (winter)? I noticed I got paid at the end of dec.....but not for jan 15th. I've been doing weekend training for the past month too.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jan 2013)

It is likely that the orderly room that processes your pay was stood down over Christmas, so the pay was not approved electronically until after the deadline for the 15 January pay (the deadline was, I beleive, in the first week of January).

You should see your pay for time in the last half of December in the 31 January pay.  Your pay statement will include a detailed list of the days worked; be sure to check it against your records and identify any discrepancies to your chain of command.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2013)

My OR says if pay sheets are not in by the 7th and the 21st you wont be payed on the 15th or 30-31st.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (17 Jan 2013)

Why arent you asking your clerks?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jan 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Why arent you asking your clerks?



Why would anyone do that?  All they can do is provide relevant, up to date information on what is happening in the RPSR world.... :blotto:

And that would have _no_ value.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> Why aren't you asking your clerks?



Clerk= Scary troll like creature who lives in a semi dark lair/office and makes loud grunting noises.
Army.ca Members some times go trolling, make loud noises, but are far from scary.


----------



## Pandora114 (17 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Clerk= Scary troll like creature who lives in a semi dark lair/office and makes loud grunting noises.
> Army.ca Members some times go trolling, make loud noises, but are far from scary.



So..when I finish my 3's I can lurk in my office, holding my red stapler and saying "our precious" ?


----------



## cirix101 (17 Jan 2013)

Okay thanks for the info. I've been in for a year now and I still haven't got my DIN acct to set my pay stub to be emailed to me. Reason I haven't asked the clerks is because I've been on stand down since 2nd week of dec. But I've been on BMQ during that time. I was just curious as to why I got paid at the end of December, but not Jan 15th


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Jan 2013)

If  you haven't been paid when you get back, ask your Cpl/MCpl/Sgt if they can assist you.


----------



## ARMY_101 (19 Jan 2013)

cirix101 said:
			
		

> Okay thanks for the info. I've been in for a year now and I still haven't got my DIN acct to set my pay stub to be emailed to me. Reason I haven't asked the clerks is because I've been on stand down since 2nd week of dec. But I've been on BMQ during that time. I was just curious as to why I got paid at the end of December, but not Jan 15th



If you were on stand down since the second week of December then what pay do they owe you?  Your 15 Jan pay is for the pay period 16 to 31 Dec.   If you were on stand down, there was no money to pay you.  Likewise, your 31 Jan pay will be for 1 Jan to 15 Jan - did you work during this period?  Class A pay is always two weeks behind.

Further, you don't need a DIN account to get your pay statements; you need an EMAA account, which takes 5 minutes to set up.  That you're not receiving your pay statements is unacceptable.


----------



## my72jeep (19 Jan 2013)

ARMY_101 said:
			
		

> If you were on stand down since the second week of December then what pay do they owe you?  Your 15 Jan pay is for the pay period 16 to 31 Dec.   If you were on stand down, there was no money to pay you.  Likewise, your 31 Jan pay will be for 1 Jan to 15 Jan - did you work during this period?  Class A pay is always two weeks behind.
> 
> Further, you don't need a DIN account to get your pay statements; you need an EMAA account, which takes 5 minutes to set up.  That you're not receiving your pay statements is unacceptable.


Okay thanks for the info. I've been in for a year now and I still haven't got my DIN acct to set my pay stub to be emailed to me. Reason I haven't asked the clerks is because I've been on stand down since 2nd week of dec.* But I've been on BMQ during that time*. I was just curious as to why I got paid at the end of December, but not Jan 15th


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Jan 2013)

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> So..when I finish my 3's I can lurk in my office, holding my red stapler and saying "our precious" ?



Yup. And hide out in your office playing on facebook and looking at pinterest  ;D


----------



## DAA (19 Jan 2013)

Hell, why would I concern myself with paying you when I am going on holidays?  I have better things to do!

After reading this post, I can pretty much say that at the end of the day...someone just didn't ensure that the job was done!


----------



## Sporadic E (20 Jan 2013)

You can ask for a pay audit if you think you have been slighted in any way by the pay system. Keep in mind that reserves are paid in arrears (several federal departments do this). This means you are always a pay period behind.

Before you ask for a payroll audit, make sure the the fin clerk does not hav the ability to chop your nuts off!


----------



## lucycandy (19 Mar 2013)

You should see your pay for time in the last half of December in the 31 January pay.  Your pay statement will include a detailed list of the days worked; be sure to check it against your records and identify any discrepancies to your chain of command.


----------

